# To create, creation



## ThomasK

I have just been wondering how you translate this word (or concept) in your language. Wecan think of the (religious...) idea of creation first, but I am also interested in the "broader" use of "to create" : "to create an account", maybe even "to create problems".

Dutch:
- religious/ general: *scheppen* (fairly positive: a bond, an obligation/commitment)

- account: *aanmaken* ("to make on", very specific)
- problems:  *creëren*, *zorgen voor* (like "to take care of", but semantically "rubbed off" to just "make sure there are ..." and then even "to cause")
- broader: *creëren* (extra jobs, insecurity, ... - but not too broad, not too common), *genereren* (not very common), *leiden tot* (lead to)

More similar "create + OBJ" combinations welcome. Background information (etymological, semantic) welcome!


----------



## Frieder

German:

-religious: *schaffen *(Gott schuf die Welt)
-account: Ein Konto *eröffnen *(open an account)
-problems: Probleme *machen *(make problems)
-broader: *kreieren/erschaffen* (works of art), *generieren/hervorbringen* (to produce automatically, systematically or mechanically)


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, yes, you even have a "creative" prefix, I'd say: *"er-"* implies a result, doesn't it?


----------



## ger4

The prefix _er-_ can be resultative or inchoative, it is just as ambiguous as most other German prefixes. Sometimes _er-_ changes the meaning of a verb in completely unexpected ways. It can even transform 'drinking' (_trinken_) into 'drowning' (_ertrinken_)...
In _erschaffen_ the prefix _er-_ doesn't seem to mark a result, at least not primarily; after all, the verb _schaffen_ tends to express completion anyway:


Frieder said:


> *schaffen *(Gott schuf die Welt)


This thread on the German forum is short but interesting, especially #6.


----------



## ThomasK

I was very quick of course, but of course 'ertrinken' is a final;-) result. I did not mean to say that "er-"was only creative, but somehow maybe "more final" (it makes me think of Dutch _eten(essen)/opeten(aufessen_, I believe): the op-verb is "more final" in that the plate will be empty then.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Religious:
-MoGr v.*«δημιουργώ»* [ðimi.urˈɣo] < Classical v. *«δημιουργέω/δημιουργῶ» dēmĭourgéō* (uncontracted)/*dēmĭourgô* (contracted) --> _to practise a handicraft, trade, fabricate, administer, (of divine power) create_ < compound; Classical masc noun *«δῆμος» dêmŏs* --> _people_ (PIE  *deh₂-mo- _people_ cf OIr. dám, _crowd_) + Classical neut. noun *«ἔργον» érgŏn* --> _work, labour, work of art_ (PIE *uerǵ- _work_ cf Av. varəzəm, _work_, ToA wark, Proto-Germanic *werką, Proto-Slavic *vьrša, _fish-trap, fishing basket_).

-Creator: MoGr masc. *«δημιουργός»* [ðimi.urˈɣos] < Classical masc. nominal *«δημιουργός» dēmĭourgós* --> lit. _worker for the people_, hence the Doric _«δαμιουργός» dāmĭourgós for the magistrate_.
In Platonic (and neo-Platonic) philosophical system the _δημιουργός_ (demiurge) is the creator of the universe, the Supreme Being who fashioned the Cosmos.

-Creation: MoGr. fem. *«δημιουργία»* [ðimi.urˈʝi.a] < Classical fem. noun *«δημιουργία» dēmĭourgíā*

Interestingly, in the LXX Greek translation of the Hebrew Scripture, the verb «δημιουργῶ» & the fem. «δημιουργία» are absent, while in the Nicene-Constantinopolitan Creed (i.e. the Christian creed formulated at the 1st (325 CE) and 2nd (381 CE) Christian Ecumenical Councils) the verb preferred is *«ποιέω/ποιῶ» poi̯éō* (uncontracted)/*poi̯ô* (contracted) --> _to do, make, produce (also of art, poetry), act_ (PIE *kʷi-eu-/*kʷei-u- _to gather, deem_ cf Skt. चिनोति (cinoti), _to select, choose_, Av. cinuuaiti, _to select_), while God is *«ποιητής» poi̯ētḗs* --> _creator, producer, poet_. *«Δημιουργός»* appears once in the NT (Paul's Epistle to the Hebrews 11:10).

Account:
-MoGr v. *«ανοίγω»* [aˈniɣo] --> _to open_ («ανοίγω λογαριασμό» [aˈniɣo loɣaɾi.aˈzmo] --> _to open (an) account_) < compound; Classical prefix & preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* --> _up along_ (PIE *h₂en- _up, on high_ cf Av. ana, _upwards, along_, Proto-Slavic *na > Rus. на, OCS на > Bul. на, BCS на/na, Proto-Germanic *ana > Ger. an, Eng. on, Dt. aan) + Classical rare v. (mostly found as second element in compounds) *«οἴγνυμι» oí̯gnumĭ* --> _to open_ (PIE *h₃ueig- _to give away_ with no certain correspondences to other IE languages, possibly cognate with Skt. विजते (vijate), _to sprinkle (water), heave_).

Problems:
-MoGr v. *«δημιουργώ»* (see previously).

Broader:
Idem.


----------



## ThomasK

I suppose the substitution of _poietés_ for _demiourgos_ is based on the wish to distinguish between mythical gods and the Christian god/God, or don't you think so ? As a matter of fact, a Wiki page considers _demiourgos_ a craftsman especially. Could that explain something? When referring to creator/ Creator, we generally think of something/someone lofty...

No variation for demiourgo in broader contexts? I think of expressions like "lead to", or "cause", which may not mean the same really, but still, in practice, ...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> I suppose the substitution of _poietés_ for _demiourgos_ is based on the wish to distinguish between mythical gods and the Christian god/God, or don't you think so ? As a matter of fact, a Wiki page considers _demiourgos_ a craftsman especially. Could that explain something? When referring to creator/ Creator, we generally think of something/someone lofty...


Yes, you're probably right; but I think it's about semantics too, a "demiurge" (like a craftsman) usually creates by using pre-existing matter (clay, marble, wood etc), while a "poet" creates on the spot, _ex nihilo_


ThomasK said:


> No variation for demiourgo in broader contexts? I think of expressions like "lead to", or "cause", which may not mean the same really, but still, in practice, ...


No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## ThomasK

Don't be! ;-) But anything like προκαλεί for "problems" (suggested by Google T)? I suppose it means something like: call to the front, into the open, so something like "to create", but it is only based on Google T; blame Google T for any mistakes!


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

religious: _luoda_ "to create" (in older Finnish _luoda_ meant "to cast, throw", still more or less preserved in various expressions: _luoda lunta_ "to shovel snow", _luoda nahka_ "to exuviate (the old) skin", _luoda valoa_ "to cast light")
account: _luoda _(user account, such as in this forum), _avata_ "to open" (bank account)
problems: _aiheuttaa_ "to cause", _tuottaa_ "to produce"
maps: _laatia _"to create, to compose (speeches), to make (plans)" (< Rus. _ладить_ "to prepare, to plan")
broader: _luoda_


----------



## ThomasK

Quite interesting: our religious _scheppen_ can also mean "shovel", though not the other two meaning!!! Is there some underlying logic???

Do you have a special word for maps? It is not the same as drawing a map, I guess. En.bab.la gives me these meaning for _*laatia*_: "to compile, to compose, to devise, to draw up, to erect". It also refers to the combination with sopimus: reach/set up an agreement, I believe.


----------



## ger4

ThomasK said:


> Quite interesting: our religious _scheppen_ can also mean "shovel", though not the other two meaning!!! Is there some underlying logic???


German _schöpfen_ ('to create' in a religious sense) can also mean 'to scoop (a liquid)': _Wasser schöpfen_ = 'to scoop water'. Combined with _Atem_ ('breath') it means 'to draw breath', 'to take breath', 'to catch one's breath'.


----------



## ThomasK

INteresting: we can only  _een luchtje scheppen_ (scoop a little fresh air), but not _adem_ (breath). Funny!

I hope our Asian and other friends will be contributing soon too!


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
*Create *- 作るtsuku-ru to make (rules, maps, machines, accounts etc.), 作り出す_tsuku-ri-da-su_(_tsuku-ru _to make + _da-su _to take out) to invent, to create, to produce (plans, commodity, ideas etc.); [religion]創造する_souzou-suru_ to create (universe, earth, heaven etc.)
*create a problem in Japanese means to make a question/problem for some test or someone's sake not to cause a problem. (as for the letter we generally say 問題を起こすmondai-wo-okosu _arouse the problem_)

*Creation *- 創造sou-zou, 製作sei-saku, 製造sei-zou
*創造 refers to inventing an innovative idea in secondary meaning as well as it means the Creation(of heavens and earth) in Genesis. As for 製作 and 製造, either of them is closer to production or fabrication.


----------



## ThomasK

810senior said:


> Japanese:
> 
> *Create *- *作るtsuku-ru* to make (rules, maps, machines, accounts etc.),
> * 作り出すtsuku-ri-da-su (*_*tsuku-ru* _to make + _*da-su* _to take out) to invent, to create, to produce (plans, commodity, ideas etc.);
> *[religion]創造するsouzou-suru* to create (universe, earth, heaven etc.)
> 
> 
> *create a problem *in Japanese : we generally say 問題を起こすmondai-wo-okosu _arouse the problem_)
> "create a problem" in Japanese normally means to make a question/problem for some test or someone's sake not to cause a problem.
> 
> *Creation *- *創造sou-zou,*
> *                 製作sei-saku,
> 製造sei-zou*
> 
> *創造 refers to inventing an innovative idea in secondary meaning as well as it means the Creation(of heavens and earth) in Genesis. As for 製作 and 製造, either of them is closer to production or fabrication.


Great information! Thanks a lot!


----------



## 810senior

You're welcome! Now we wait for other Asian language speakers to come here.


----------



## mataripis

To create in Tagalog in Biblical term is Lumikha but in Internet it has the form Gumawa( as to create an account- gumawa ng sariling bansag o katawagan).Creative is Malikhain .people are naturally creative- Sadyang malikhain ang mga Tao.But when in the case of Creation and Creator their forms become irregular.Creation as in - it is my creation-  sarili kong katha( for art and articles or novel), gawa/likha( making tangible things like inventions).Creator as Supreme God is Maykapal, Creations ( of God) is Kinapal. But Creator as Author of books is May Akda.


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> To create in Tagalog in Biblical term is *Lumikha* but in Internet it has the form _*Gumawa  (*_as to create an account- _gumawa ng sariling bansag o katawagan_).  Creator as Supreme God is _*Maykapal*_, Creations ( of God) is Kinapal. But Creator as Author of books is *May Akda*. 'Creative' is _Malikhain_ (people are naturally creative- _Sadyang malikhain ang mga Tao_). But in the case of 'Creation' and 'Creator' their forms become irregular.Creation as in "It is my creation" - _*sarili kong katha*_ (for art and articles or novel), *gawa/likha *(making tangible things like inventions).


Interesting replies, thanks.
If you translate 'creation' and 'creator' in a non-religious way, do those  words then refer to making out of nothing? Inventing for example in Dutch is *uit-vinden*, 'to find out', no hint to creation strictly speaking, you see. So how about Tagalog?
Strange to me is that there seem to be so many different roots in the two religious verbs, in 'creator'. Could you go into that?


----------



## momai

Arabic:

-religious: khalaqa (the most used word in this field),sawwa , 'bda3a, bra'a(very specific only used to refer to god)
-account:fata7a(to open)
-problems: khalaqa,sabbaba(to cause)
-broader: Sana3a(to make), 'ntaja (to produce), wallada(to generate)


----------



## ThomasK

Your note on _*khalaqa*_ is interesting: you translate it as 'to cause' when referring to problems [which I could do in Dutch too]. That makes me wonder about the differences and similarities between* 'to create'* (generally performed by a creator, I suppose, as basic meaning), *'to generate'* (which seems to be less creative), and *'to cause'* (which supposes a cause or trigger, rather than a person, or so I think)...

Here again the three different translations for 'to create' on line 1 somehow surprise me, but I suppose you mainly distinguish between the religious meaning and the others. I guess the religious word cannot be used in other contexts, or can it?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Don't be! ;-) But anything like προκαλεί for "problems" (suggested by Google T)? I suppose it means something like: call to the front, into the open, so something like "to create", but it is only based on Google T; blame Google T for any mistakes!


Well, *«προκαλώ»* [prokaˈlo] is _to provoke_ (word for word translation) or _evoke_, so they're not exactly the same with «δημιουργώ». A problem is created = *«δημιουργείται»* [ðimiurˈʝite] (3rd p. sing. mediopassive voice present indicative) but it can also be provoked or evoked = *«προκαλείται»* (3rd p. sing. mediopassive voice present indic.). 
Google gives 14 million results for «δημιουργείται πρόβλημα» (a problem is created) & just 1 mil for «προκαλείται πρόβλημα» (a problem is provoked/evoked)


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting. I was just wondering about these links between related words.


----------



## momai

ThomasK said:


> Here again the three different translations for 'to create' on line 1 somehow surprise me, but I suppose you mainly distinguish between the religious meaning and the others.


Actually,there are otheres too but they all diverged too far from their original Quranic meaning e.g. Sawwara in Quran  means to shape, to create,nowadays it only means to take a photo. 'bda3a means today to be creative and sawwa in Syrian Arabic is a generic word for doing and bara'a is obsolete so we end up having only khalaqa in modern usage for devine creation.


----------



## ThomasK

Great again. Again shaping is an interesting variant of creation. _(I would not be surprised if '_bara'a_ were the Arabic equivalent of the Biblical word used in Genesis)_


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> Interesting replies, thanks.
> If you translate 'creation' and 'creator' in a non-religious way, do those  words then refer to making out of nothing? Inventing for example in Dutch is *uit-vinden*, 'to find out', no hint to creation strictly speaking, you see. So how about Tagalog?
> Strange to me is that there seem to be so many different roots in the two religious verbs, in 'creator'. Could you go into that?


 They can be used in both cases. Out of nothing or with materials.it is understood in religious contexts. The term Maykapal is an old term of Old Tagalog.It refers to God the Creator. May+ Kapal , May  is "there is" and Kapal is thickness in modern meaning but its deeper meaning kapangyarihan( power) + Al ( origin of creations) .That Al appeared/ existed in Aramaic religious texts.


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese (simplified):
General: 造/创造 
"Make (from concrete products to abstract trouble)": 制造
"Create an account": 开 ("open") - does not relate to "create".
"Create the world": 造/创造 - just use the general words, nothing special.


----------



## ThomasK

Your word clearly has lots of meanings, I notice!


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

- religious/general: *создава/создаде *(this word is not specifically religious, but it cannot refer to many abstract things in which English would use "create"; some abstract things that it _can_ refer to include habits and resistance) or *ствара/створи *(mostly synonymous with the first, but it doesn't emphasise the "nothing-to-something" principle as strongly; in any case, the imperfective form is allegedly non-standard, but it's definitely well-established in Skopje)
*- *account: *отвора*(отвара in Skopje)*/отвори *("open", not "create")
- problems: *прави/направи *("make", not "create") or *предизвикува/предизвика *("cause", in more formal, explicit sentences)
- broader: *води до/доведе до *("lead to")

For the last one, there are many options, depending on what the object is, but "lead to" is a good umbrella term. In any case, one can note that the English "create" is much broader than the Macedonian "*создава*".


----------



## ThomasK

I have just read about the Hebrew words _yetzer_ and _Yotzer_, Creator. which seem to have to do with imagining. Can anyone comment on that?

Just by the way: Dutch and German have these two meanings, "to create" and  "to scoop". Could there be a word in English resembling "scoop" that could be linked with creating, or can anyone explain the link between the two meanings???


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:

-religious: *criar*(Deus criou o mundo)
-account: abrir uma conta (open an account) I have also seen _criar_ _uma conta_ when it is an online account for something.
-problems: *criar *problemas (create problems), *causar* problemas (cause problems)
-broader: *criar* (works of art), *criar, fabricar, gerar* (to produce automatically, systematically or mechanically)

Criar also means to raise or rear, as in criar filhos (to raise/rear/bring up children) and criar galinhas (to raise chickens), for example.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, this "criar" can be used in a broad sense!


----------



## bibax

Czech:

_imperf. _*tvořiti* = to create, to form _generally_:

_mraky *se tvoří* (reflex. se)= clouds are being formed;
Les *je tvořen* převážně borovicemi. (pass. constr.) = The forest comprises mostly pines (lit. forest is created/formed ...).

specif._ tvořiti = to make artworks;

*tvůrce* = creator, author, maker, originator;

*tvůrčí* psaní = creative writing;
*tvůrčí* schopnosti = creative capacities;

*tvorba* pracovních míst = job creation;
*tvorba* kapitálu = capital formation;

*tvor* = being, creature (živí tvorové = living creatures);

*tváření* (za studena) = plastic working (cold working);

_perf._ *vytvořiti* _(generally and art.)_ and *stvořiti* _(relig.)_;

*výtvor* = (piece of) work, product;
*výtvarník* = designer, artist;
*výtvarný* = of visual/fine/applied art(s);

*Stvořitel* = Creator, the God (Bůh stvořil svět);
*stvoření* (světa) = creation (of the world), also creature;
*stvůra, nestvůra* = monster (a fictitious creature, e.g. Medusa);


----------



## igusarov

Russian:

- general, broader:
"*создание*" = "creation", "creature". The process in which something is created and also the outcome of that process.
"*создавать*" = "to create", imperfective aspect.
"*создать*" - perfective aspect of the same verb, "to have something created"

- religious:
"*сотворение* мира" = "creation of the World". This form is hardly ever used outside religious context.
"*Создатель*", "*Творец*" = "The God".

- account:
"*создать* аккаунт" = "*create* account" in the context of internet sites and online accounts.
"*открыть* счёт" = "*open* account" in the context of banking accounts.

- arts, architecture, culture:
"*творить*" = "to create", emphasizing unique imagination and original ideas in creating the artworks.


----------



## ThomasK

Is there some way of commenting on the roots of  твор and созда especially (which as a matter of fact I cannot really read, I am sorry: tvor, sozda [I found a transliterator...]? 

@SuperXW: interesting, but then creating "out of nothing" is no specific concept, is it? I mean: making comes close somehow, yet this idea of inventing seems to be lacking. By the way, are the two "make" words interchangeable?


----------



## igusarov

"*Создавать*" [səzdɐˈvatʲ] is derived from ancient root "zьd" which seems to mean "clay" and later gained another meaning: "*to build*". The same root can be traced in words "зодчий" [ˈzott͡ɕɪj] ("an architect", a bit old-fashioned) and "здание" [ˈzdanʲɪjə] ("a building").

"*Творить*" [tvɐˈrʲitʲ] can be explained as "to make some idea real", "to solidify an idea", like you had a vague idea and then you implement it, *make a tangible embodiment*. It is derived from ancient root "tvьrdъ" which meant "firm ground". In modern language the same root can be found in "твердый" [ˈtvʲo̞rdɨj] - "solid", "hard".


----------



## ThomasK

Very interesting comments! I now found out that "to create" must have to do with "crescere", to grow...


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> @SuperXW: interesting, but then creating "out of nothing" is no specific concept, is it? I mean: making comes close somehow, yet this idea of inventing seems to be lacking. By the way, are the two "make" words interchangeable?


Sorry, my original post didn't explain it clearly, due to my poor English level. I hope it is better this time:
Chinese:

Create (general): 创造. 
创造 is a compound word combining 创"innovate"+造"make"

There isn't any particular religious term for "creation". When we translate "God creates the world", we just use the general word 创造 like for creating anything else.

Make (a toy plane, shoes...): 制造

Make (opportunity, trouble...): 制造(same to above)

These are the most general and formal terms. However,
1. The single characters like 创"innovation", 造"make", 制"make (following rules)" are often fine to be used individually as verbs.

2. The above words and characters are sometimes interchangeable.
For example, for "to create an opportunity"创造机会, we can also say "to make an opportunity"制造机会, or even simply 创机会 or 造机会.

P.S. Create an account: We does not use "create". We use 开"open" or 建立"construct".


----------



## ThomasK

Don't worry, your English was not the problem! The main thing for me was: is there any specific verb for creating? That is not the case apparently.


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> Don't worry, your English was not the problem! The main thing for me was: is there any specific verb for creating? That is not the case apparently.


Why? I think the answer is clearly the first word (创造, the general one) I suggest, which is an equivalent of the English word "create". Also the character 创 itself can be such a verb.


----------



## ThomasK

Fine, thanks. The reason why I ask is because the verb "create" is almost like magic: making from scratch, or out of the blue almost. It may also have something artistic, I guess, but not necessarily. Especially all those "create"-equivalents in Western languages generally refer to prosaic activities, but the original meaning seems like special. --- Just one last question: in Christianity we have *Genesis*, the story [or myth...] of creation (by God). Do you have some parallel story in Chinese, maybe based on Confucianism or Taoism, or ...?


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> Fine, thanks. The reason why I ask is because the verb "create" is almost like magic: making from scratch, or out of the blue almost. It may also have something artistic, I guess, but not necessarily. Especially all those "create"-equivalents in Western languages generally refer to prosaic activities, but the original meaning seems like special. --- Just one last question: in Christianity we have *Genesis*, the story [or myth...] of creation (by God). Do you have some parallel story in Chinese, maybe based on Confucianism or Taoism, or ...?


Since the thread is about the verb, I don't think there is any significant difference between the English verb "create" and the Chinese verb "创造". The Chinese verb fits all the conditions you've listed.

Is the origin of the English word "create" related to religion? If so, the Chinese word 创造 may not have such an origin.

And we don't have a special term (noun) for "the creation of the world", like "Genesis" in Bible. When the Bible was translated into Chinese, the translators "made up" a term for this chapter: 创世纪 (创create+世world+纪record), while some version uses a very similar character 记 for "record". Since the Bible is not familiar to native Chinese, people may not be familiar with the meaning of the term. Very few cared about the difference between 纪 and 记.

For Chinese's own creation myths, there are more specific names of stories, such as 盘古开天地 "Pan Gu (the first god) *opened up* the heaven and earth", 女娲造人 "Nv Wa (the female god) *made* human". Chinese tend to believe that all the "elements" were there eternally. There isn't any god who "created" them all. To the contrary, the gods were "born" from the elements. They later "separated" and "reconstructed" the elements to "make" human and things.


----------



## ThomasK

That is a great reply, that is what I was looking for! My key point was: is creating (in the Genesis sense) a separate or distinct concept, but now I understand. Perfect information, thanks a lot!


----------



## projectsemitic

Some of the possibilities:

Amharic:

-to create (religious/general): *መፍጠር mäfTär*
-to create distance: *ማራራቅ mararaq*
-to create problems/disorder (e.g. between citizens of a country): *ማምታታት mamtatat*
-to create a base/foundation/reason: *መመስራት mämäsrat*
-to create calmness/peace: *ማለዘብ maläzäb*
-to create conflict: *መላከፍ mälakäf *

Broader

-to make: *ማሥራት mäsrat/ ማድረግ madräg*


----------



## ThomasK

Just one question: is /ma/  a root meaning "make", or is a prefix marking a verb or ...? Do you consider them linked etymologically or grammatically?


----------



## projectsemitic

ThomasK said:


> Just one question: is /ma/  a root meaning "make", or is a prefix marking a verb or ...? Do you consider them linked etymologically or grammatically?



ma and mä are prefixes for the infinitive form in Amharic. mä is the most common prefix and verbs whose stems start in "a" have the prefix *m*, that's why it changes to ma, although the actual prefix is m.


----------



## ThomasK

So, no specific meaning involved. But then you have so many specific verbs for all those different objects. Could you analyse them etymologically, at least to some extent?

Do you have a literal translation of "to make" in het most general sense (but you have mentioned that, I suppose), or "to create" in the Biblical sense?


----------



## projectsemitic

ThomasK said:


> So, no specific meaning involved. But then you have so many specific verbs for all those different objects. Could you analyse them etymologically, at least to some extent?
> 
> Do you have a literal translation of "to make" in het most general sense (but you have mentioned that, I suppose), or "to create" in the Biblical sense?





projectsemitic said:


> Some of the possibilities:
> 
> Amharic:
> 
> -to create (religious/general): *መፍጠር mäfTär*
> -to create distance: *ማራራቅ mararaq*
> -to create problems/disorder (e.g. between citizens of a country): *ማምታታት mamtatat*
> -to create a base/foundation/reason: *መመስራት mämäsrat*
> -to create calmness/peace: *ማለዘብ maläzäb*
> -to create conflict: *መላከፍ mälakäf *
> 
> Broader
> 
> -to make: *ማሥራት mäsrat/ ማድረግ madräg*



For each of the above, they come from^
-distance=ርቀት rïqät 
-problem=ጣጣ TaTa
-base/foundation/reason= መሰረት mäsärät (this is also a common female name)
-calmness/peace= peace in Amharic is actually ሰላም sälam, so I think this comes from the word ልዝብ/ላዛ lïzb/laza which means smooth in Amharic. ለዘብ አለ läzäb alä= it became smooth

This is essentially where they come from (roots). Is this what you meant? 

"to make" in the most general sense would be the first one, *ማሥራት mäsrat*. e.g. ምግብ ሰራ/mïgïb sära- he made food.This verb also means 'to work' though in Amharic. 

By the biblical sense do you mean what is used in our bible for 'creating' earth? That verb would be the literal translation of 'to create'.


----------



## ThomasK

Great again. But then what is the /Tar/ element in your "create" verb?

I am quite surprised that you had your first problems long time already!  Just trying to be funny, but just hinting at "Tata". Is that a word referring to a difficulty?
Does your /masarat/ word refer to ground, soil, and therefore fertility and thus to women??? And then with making, preparing, working? [The inf. resembles this word]

But when reading all this: doesn't your "ma" prefix create causative verbs (whereas "ala" might be the agentive equivalent?)??? I might very well be mistaken. Just trying, just wondering...


----------



## projectsemitic

ThomasK said:


> Great again. But then what is the /Tar/ element in your "create" verb?
> 
> I am quite surprised that you had your first problems long time already!  Just trying to be funny, but just hinting at "Tata". Is that a word referring to a difficulty?
> Does your /masarat/ word refer to ground, soil, and therefore fertility and thus to women??? And then with making, preparing, working? [The inf. resembles this word]
> 
> But when reading all this: doesn't your "ma" prefix create causative verbs (whereas "ala" might be the agentive equivalent?)??? I might very well be mistaken. Just trying, just wondering...



ፍጥረት fïTrät= creation/invention

And mäsärät refers to base as in basis, foundation, reason etc., not ground or soil. I should have stated above, I didn't mean base as in ground or soil. 
Examples of how it is used: 
በህጉ መሠረት bähïggu mäsärät= as a matter of principle
መሠረት ጣልኩ mäsärät Talku= I laid a foundation
መሠራታዊ mäsäratawi= fundamental

Causatives in Amharic start with a or as (sometimes at).


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *
*teremt *[end of the 12th c.] - related to the verb *terem *(grow sth, yield sth), its causative form


----------

